# Trying to find good public schools in Vancouver



## labanks (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi :wave: We are trying to find good Elementary schools in vancouver and don't know where to start, can any of you help me 

Lisa


----------



## chan_konabe (Mar 8, 2009)

I recommend just choosing a nice neighbourhood to live in and sending your children to the local school. Better yet, your children will make local friends, which is very important for them as they settle down in a new country. The British obsession with finding the 'right' school isn't much of an issue in Canada. However, give yourself permission to be a little snobby with where you choose to live as, generally speaking, the nicer the neighbourhood, the nicer the local school.

The web site for the Vancouver School Board can be found here:

Vancouver School Board


----------

